

Researchers Retract Claim of Link Between DPR and Satoshi - clamprecht
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/silk-road-satoshi-paper-retraction-2013-11

======
wrongc0ntinent
It's not really a retraction. Because they had stuff in parentheses. Because
they were after headlines.

